# Cheap Dedicated Server



## RiotSecurity (Aug 28, 2013)

I'm looking for a relatively cheap dedicated server. I'm looking for a atom server with about 4gb ram, not looking to spend too much.

Offers?

Needs: about 4gb ram, 50gb hard drive minimum

I'm looking for below $20/month.


----------



## Reece-DM (Aug 28, 2013)

OVH?


----------



## rds100 (Aug 28, 2013)

Location preference, budget?


----------



## RiotSecurity (Aug 28, 2013)

Reece said:


> OVH?


No.


----------



## RiotSecurity (Aug 28, 2013)

rds100 said:


> Location preference, budget?


Doesn't really matter, my budget, well my budget is how you would say flexible. I'm wanting to get as cheap as I can.


----------



## rds100 (Aug 28, 2013)

Ok, as cheap as you can - OVH. Next - online.net (again France).

I could offer this - https://www.fitvps.com/members/cart.php?a=add&pid=23 - Location is Varna, Bulgaria. You can configure it the way you want. The catch is we have restrictions for some types of use. So what's your intended use of the server?


----------



## RiotSecurity (Aug 28, 2013)

rds100 said:


> Ok, as cheap as you can - OVH. Next - online.net (again France).
> 
> I could offer this - https://www.fitvps.com/members/cart.php?a=add&pid=23 - Location is Varna, Bulgaria. You can configure it the way you want. The catch is we have restrictions for some types of use. So what's your intended use of the server?


Sent you a PM regarding this.


----------



## fizzyjoe908 (Aug 28, 2013)

Hi,

I can offer budget oriented dedicated servers in Chicago. You can view the plans here: http://chromobyte.com/bds

These are extremely limited in quantity.


----------



## MartinD (Aug 28, 2013)

fizzyjoe908 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I can offer budget oriented dedicated servers in Chicago. You can view the plans here: http://chromobyte.com/bds
> 
> These are extremely limited in quantity.


What datacenter?


----------



## RiotSecurity (Aug 28, 2013)

Still looking guys.


----------



## fizzyjoe908 (Aug 28, 2013)

MartinD said:


> What datacenter?


Continuum. So far they have been great to us, zero complaints.

inb4 hate on them from previous situations.


----------



## 365Networks (Aug 28, 2013)

http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=1298594

Only 2GB RAM but you don't get everything! $15/mo


----------



## RiotSecurity (Aug 28, 2013)

365Networks said:


> http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=1298594
> 
> 
> Only 2GB RAM but you don't get everything! $15/mo


Not sure if I should trust that company, so no thanks.


----------



## fizzyjoe908 (Aug 28, 2013)

RiotSecurity said:


> Not sure if I should trust that company, so no thanks.


I noticed your new $20/month budget with 4GB RAM. I'd like to help you out here but even the cheapest Wholesale Internet dedicated server with 4GB RAM is $24/month.


----------



## kaniini (Aug 28, 2013)

ReliableSite has some ARM servers that are 2GB and $20, but they won't run binary blobs compiled for x86.  It may be sufficient for your needs, however.  IIRC, they are oDroid-U2 based machines.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Aug 28, 2013)

RiotSecurity said:


> Not sure if I should trust that company, so no thanks.


A few of us are giving them a shot. If you want I can let you know what we think in a few weeks.


----------



## Vijay (Aug 29, 2013)

HalfEatenPie said:


> A few of us are giving them a shot. If you want I can let you know what we think in a few weeks.


Please do let me know... $15 for atom is cheap... I would like to get one...


----------



## drmike (Aug 29, 2013)

Interesting thread!

Anyone buy any of these dedicated offers?


----------



## 365Networks (Aug 29, 2013)

RSNET-John has ARM-based servers available for $19/mo. Like I said, it is hard to find what you are looking for in the quoted price range.

http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=1298799

Quad Core Samsung Cortex-A9 (4 x 1.7 Ghz)

2 GB RAM

250 GB HDD or 64 GB SSD

100 Mbps Dedicated Port

5 TB Premium Bandwidth

/29 IP Block (5 Usable IPs)

Debian OS ONLY

$19/mo


----------



## Damian (Aug 29, 2013)

I bought one of those HFBServers Atom servers. Seems to be at Dacentec, and it's Not Terrible, especially considering the price.

Bench.sh output:



> CPU model :  Intel® Atom CPU D410   @ 1.66GHz
> 
> Number of cores : 2
> 
> ...


Setup was manual and took about 3 hours-ish yesterday morning. I asked a question after it was set up via support ticket and got a response from a native-english-speaking staff member in under an hour. 

I'm currently setting it up to be used as a private torrent tracker aggregate seeder.

Someone on IRC (rm I think?) mentioned that OVH has better disk I/O, but I don't intend to do even 30 mbyte/sec continuous writes, and I didn't have to deal with OVH's shitty support. Works for me.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Aug 29, 2013)

Damian said:


> I bought one of those HFBServers Atom servers. Seems to be at Dacentec, and it's Not Terrible, especially considering the price.
> 
> Bench.sh output:
> 
> ...


Totally not tooting my own horn here but I'm going to go ahead and toot my own horn.

I have 50 mbyte/sec.


----------



## 365Networks (Aug 30, 2013)

Those are actually really great network speeds, especially to Singapore/Japan. Would like to see how long it lasts like that.


----------



## drmike (Aug 30, 2013)

Damian said:


> I bought one of those HFBServers Atom servers. Seems to be at Dacentec, and it's Not Terrible, especially considering the price.


That was a really stand out offer.   I just am weary of the network down there.

Just so other folks realize, Dacentec was bought in July by the same datacenter owner that owns the Buffalo facility where Colocrossing runs it infamous hosting hive.   

Centrilogic is the name of the company.

Corporate site: http://www.centrilogic.com/

Link to press on the acquisition:

http://www.thewhir.com/web-hosting-news/centrilogic-acquires-web-host-and-data-center-operator-dacentec


----------



## RiotSecurity (Aug 30, 2013)

Bought one of those cheap atom servers, I'm only getting 15mbyte/sec


----------



## drmike (Aug 30, 2013)

RiotSecurity said:


> Bought one of those cheap atom servers, I'm only getting 15mbyte/sec


Did you run same sorts of tests @Damian did to determine that speed?

Any idea of what make / model of drive you have.  Compare notes and let's try to eliminate things.


----------



## Damian (Aug 30, 2013)

Well, I was going to log in and get my drive model number via hdparm, and the server doesn't seem to be up or network accessible....


----------



## Damian (Aug 30, 2013)

Hmm, hadn't even sent in a ticket yet, and got this email from them. THE DEVIL, THE DEVIL.







I'm going to tell them GL;HF on getting Dacentec to send notification before nulling, but at least someone's alive on the other end.

Anyway, the drive model that I got is: HDS7250SASUN500G, which is a SATA2 500gb Hitachi Deskstar that Hitachi built and sold to SUN to use for, it appears, desktop computers. So not sure how a Sun drive got into my Atom-powered server, but whatever....

(edit) Found the datasheet for that model, Hitachi's application expectation appears to have been near-line storage. Looks like 31mb/sec is within the expected performance of the drive: http://www.hgst.com/tech/techlib.nsf/techdocs/C5C895A725AC713E862571D5004E4EDB/$file/Deskstar_E7K500_DS.pdf


----------



## Jack (Sep 2, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> That was a really stand out offer.   I just am weary of the network down there.
> 
> Just so other folks realize, Dacentec was bought in July by the same datacenter owner that owns the Buffalo facility where Colocrossing runs it infamous hosting hive.
> 
> ...


Thought CC owned Buffalo?


----------



## drmike (Sep 3, 2013)

Jack said:


> Thought CC owned Buffalo?


Colocrossing doesn't own anything (alright they may own some old servers and gear which leases have been paid off on).

Like many other provider at scale, they are renting space in existing data centers.  That's to say they have their own racks and perhaps if the location is popular enough, they may have cage space. 

In Buffalo they have a number of racks. Certainly enough for a cage.  But nowhere near enough to run a real datacenter they would own themselves.

Centrilogic is their landlord.


----------



## ultimatehostings (Sep 5, 2013)

RiotSecurity said:


> I'm looking for a relatively cheap dedicated server. I'm looking for a atom server with about 4gb ram, not looking to spend too much.
> 
> Offers?
> 
> ...


Considering your budget OVH and online.net can most likely be your options else you can go for a VPS.


----------



## HostingAbove (Sep 8, 2013)

Seems VolumeDrive lowered all their dedicated server pricing. I'm not brave enough to go with them, considering the recent weeks of downtime they recently had for the migration. $19.95 gets you a Dual Core server w/ 4GB of RAM w/ 8,000GB of Bandwidth. Cannot go wrong for the price.

Good Luck!


----------



## KVChosting (Sep 11, 2013)

That price is low as it seems to me.


----------



## raindog308 (Sep 12, 2013)

ultimatehostings said:


> Considering your budget OVH and online.net can most likely be your options else you can go for a VPS.


I've found my kimsufi to be a great place to run Vuze.  I don't use it for more than that, but I've had several boxes there and they've all been fine.

Support is monosyllabic but fortunately they have a high degree of self-service automation.


----------



## Cloudrck (Sep 12, 2013)

HostingAbove said:


> Seems VolumeDrive lowered all their dedicated server pricing. I'm not brave enough to go with them, considering the recent weeks of downtime they recently had for the migration. $19.95 gets you a Dual Core server w/ 4GB of RAM w/ 8,000GB of Bandwidth. Cannot go wrong for the price.
> 
> Good Luck!


Volumedrive has went all out, looks like a liqudation sale.


----------



## drmike (Sep 12, 2013)

Maybe vD will update their website:

"Our new world-class data center (FL)"

That's what?  3 datacenters ago


----------



## Echelon (Sep 16, 2013)

Best I can recommend considering your budget and otherwise is to go the route of VD. That being said and considering the recent issues with VD, i'd seriously suggest making sure of two things: 1) Don't run anything mission critical. Honestly, if it's mission critical, raise your budget and go with a provider that you can trust not to fall off the face of the earth with your data, money, and server. 2) Keep pristine backups. If you're going to trust a company such as VD or otherwise considering their track record, you may be best off keeping everything you have on there backed up and up to date at all times for if/when it does all disappear. This way, if it falls off the face of the earth, you're not scrambling to try and get your data.


----------



## marythomas (Aug 6, 2020)

If you are looking for a reliable Dedicated and* VPS Hosting* company that can provide quality web hosting services that suits you then I can say you are at the right place. You will find a lot of web hosting service providers on the Google SERP. You have to do research on google to get affordable and reliable web hosting service provider for your website. There are various types of web hosting services offered by web hosting companies, you need to select from them according to your needs.


----------

